# Devil kernel



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Does any one know if the new devil jellybean kernel 1.5.2 works with black bean rom
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

BBrad said:


> Does any one know if the new devil jellybean kernel 1.5.2 works with black bean rom
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Nope, i tried it the other day and it would only stay on samsung screen.

If i can find the i think its the 1.4.1 devil kernal ill try it


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea I tried too flash I think the 1.5.3 yesterday and it just stayed at the Samsung screen with no recovery thanks for the reply glad i didnt try it. I wish glitch would release a Shelly bean one I've tried there's and its awesome I wonder why these devil kernels keep boot looping?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Lol I meant 1.4.3

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

1.4.1 dont work either grrrrr lol


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Ahhh these devil kernels there the devil haha dangit I wish I could just find one that worked -__-

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Huh I was gonna ask on xda but of coarse there super mods in forced iron fist up my ass and wouldn't let me post -__-

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Lol
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I only had a black screen for everything past the kernel loading up. Had to adb into recovery and go back.


----------



## powerhungry (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to install 1.5.2 on my Fassy with AOKP JB Build 2, same Samsung screen. At one point I was in a Devil Recovery Mode(red graphics) but since im a noob, I didnt know if I should install the ROM from there or what, so i went back to CWM and reflashed AOKP with stock kernel. Any ideas?

No kidding about the iron fist of xda!


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

powerhungry said:


> Yeah, I tried to install 1.5.2 on my Fassy with AOKP JB Build 2, same Samsung screen. At one point I was in a Devil Recovery Mode(red graphics) but since im a noob, I didnt know if I should install the ROM from there or what, so i went back to CWM and reflashed AOKP with stock kernel. Any ideas?
> 
> No kidding about the iron fist of xda!


I'ts pretty safe to assume that any rom you flash will have a kernel. You you flash the rom then the kernel, or the rom will just flash over it's own kernel. Also I would make sure you know how to do other things like adb and odin before playing around with anything that may be as unstable as this is. The kernel used for cm is stable and I'd recommend sticking with it right now.


----------



## powerhungry (Sep 21, 2012)

KeithN said:


> I'ts pretty safe to assume that any rom you flash will have a kernel. You you flash the rom then the kernel, or the rom will just flash over it's own kernel. Also I would make sure you know how to do other things like adb and odin before playing around with anything that may be as unstable as this is. The kernel used for cm is stable and I'd recommend sticking with it right now.


Im familiar with adb and odin and did flash the rom before the kernel. I found a few threads that say the 20 sep 2012 Build 2 will accept the new devil 1.5.2. I actually dont know if it the updated sep 16 release that i have or if it is a nightly build that I cant find. Build 2 works great except for the in-call volume is buggy but fixed with a volume control app and the flashlight wont work. Flash on the camera is good though. You are correct, this is not incredibly smart for me to do as a noob.......but its fun.


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm running it on the new PA. If the new cm10 merges are included thata a must. Look on the xda devil jellybean kernel thread. You will get an idea what ROMs people have tested it out on. 
I flashed it right when he posted the new kernel on last pa and got a black screen. New PA was just released and it works because the current cm merges were included. But ya check out the xda thread if you already haven't.

Sent from my: [CM10:JB: HYBRYD] Devilish Paranoidandroid [2.14]


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

powerhungry said:


> Im familiar with adb and odin and did flash the rom before the kernel. I found a few threads that say the 20 sep 2012 Build 2 will accept the new devil 1.5.2. I actually dont know if it the updated sep 16 release that i have or if it is a nightly build that I cant find. Build 2 works great except for the in-call volume is buggy but fixed with a volume control app and the flashlight wont work. Flash on the camera is good though. You are correct, this is not incredibly smart for me to do as a noob.......but its fun.


Okay that's good, go ahead and play around then. It's the way to learn. Just making sure we don't end up seeing "unrecoverable" issues thread posted in the dev section telling us how you need it fixed in 5 minutes etc.


----------

